# Bicompartmental MAKOplasty



## caromissunc1 (May 19, 2014)

How are y'all coding for bicompertmental MAKOplasties for knees when they  are the medial or lateral and the patellofemoral compartments?  27446?  27447?  I cannot do 27446 and 27438 because of the bundling issue.  I have been told 27446 and the MAKO code and I have been told 27447 because it is bicompartmental.  Any assistance is appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## caromissunc1 (May 20, 2014)

Actually, I got my own answer.  I will share with you.  If only PF compartment is done, it is 27438 + MAKO code.  If either medial or lateral compartment is done, it is 27446 + MAKO code.  If medial OR lateral AND patellofemoral are done, it is 27446 and 27438-59 + MAKO code.  The reason why you can combine these two codes is because the patella arthroplasty is included in CPT 27447, but it is NOT included in 27446.  Happy coding!


----------

